# Matthews is really the best now



## Mountainbuck (Feb 1, 2013)

Shot the creed today and looks like I'll be be  getting one. Holy cow its smooth


----------



## Alan in GA (Feb 1, 2013)

Shoot them all.....


----------



## mwood1985 (Feb 1, 2013)

I shot a Creed and its tops on my list of new toys. I heard the Chill is great too . shot a hoyt yesterday on a whim. it solidified the fact that im a Mathews man


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 2, 2013)

Mountainbuck said:


> Shot the creed today and looks like I'll be be  getting one. Holy cow its smooth



Shoot them all, you can get a much faster bow that is just as smooth or even more smooth.


----------



## Mountainbuck (Feb 2, 2013)

You tell which one is smoother I'll go shot it  right now


----------



## elkhunter0112 (Feb 2, 2013)

Yes please tell!! I would like to know what's just as smooth and a lot faster!!


----------



## Tennessee Buck (Feb 2, 2013)

Im so In love with my Z7 Im afraid to shoot one of the new ones !


----------



## J Gilbert (Feb 2, 2013)

They are the best.. at marketing. Beyond that, I fail to see anything they do or have done in recent years as better than anyone else in the industry.

Even the Creed, which is claimed to be so smooth, is similar to what Bow tech did in 2004 with the Freedom cam. It was very smooth for the time, and I still have my Liberty with this cam.. and it isn't even close to as smooth as my Obsession.

For bows to try, shoot everything you can- brands don't matter at all, feel and performance do.


_Posted from  Gon.com App  for Android_


----------



## bearcat Z7 (Feb 2, 2013)

i afraid to shoot one of the new ones i thought my z7 was as sweet as they get but im sure they have made the new ones better


----------



## Hunter922 (Feb 2, 2013)

I liked the creed but I didn't think it was a big step up from the bows they produced over the last year or two. I liked the New Hoyts. I think I shot them all over the last 2 weeks and bought a new PSE Omen and love it!! Now I just need to sell my Element to get my mad money stash back up and running.


----------



## goshenmountainman (Feb 2, 2013)

Sorry you bought the PSE, have one and already having cam lean issues and ears starting to bend on cam. Good thing I didnt have to pay for it and they will be getting it back real soon!!!!!


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 2, 2013)

goshenmountainman said:


> Sorry you bought the PSE, have one and already having cam lean issues and ears starting to bend on cam. Good thing I didnt have to pay for it and they will be getting it back real soon!!!!!



I would love to see some pictures of the cams starting to bend. I'm not saying they aren't, but that's the first time I've heard of that issue from normal use, and I been messing with PSE's for a long time. Cam lean can be fixed. Not sure what could cause cam bending.


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 2, 2013)

Elite Answer, Obsession Lethal Force II, BowTech Experience, there are several more too.  With today's technology, if a bow shoots less than 330, it should be smooth from start to finish.  Like I said, shoot them all before you pull the trigger and buy one.  The Obsession Knightmare shoots up to 350 and it's smooth.


----------



## 1bohunter (Feb 2, 2013)

This is a open forum, so anyone can chime in,, I get that,, but what I don't get is so many try to discredit Mathews bows and promote other bows on a thread that he was simply stating he like's Mathews bows and they were smooth, , I am a lifetime Mathews shooter, , this was a Mathews started thread,, hope it can stay that way,,,


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 2, 2013)

1bohunter said:


> This is a open forum, so anyone can chime in,, I get that,, but what I don't get is so many try to discredit Mathews bows and promote other bows on a thread that he was simply stating he like's Mathews bows and they were smooth, , I am a lifetime Mathews shooter, , this was a Mathews started thread,, hope it can stay that way,,,



Yeah....wishful thinking. 
To stay with the thread though, I too shoot a Mathews and love it........>>>---------->


----------



## J Gilbert (Feb 3, 2013)

1bohunter said:


> This is a open forum, so anyone can chime in,, I get that,, but what I don't get is so many try to discredit Mathews bows and promote other bows on a thread that he was simply stating he like's Mathews bows and they were smooth, , I am a lifetime Mathews shooter, , this was a Mathews started thread,, hope it can stay that way,,,



I'll say, I truly have nothing against any bow company out there, and everyone is entitled to their own opinions about anything and everything, this is America (for now...).

My previous post was more to push against blind brand allegiance- it happens with everything made today, but I feel like if you're going to spend money, you owe it to yourself to look at all the options and find what fits you and your needs without worrying what the name on it is.

Also, for the record, my dad has shot Mathews since 1997-ish..and he's changing brands this year.


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 3, 2013)

1bohunter said:


> This is a open forum, so anyone can chime in,, I get that,, but what I don't get is so many try to discredit Mathews bows and promote other bows on a thread that he was simply stating he like's Mathews bows and they were smooth, , I am a lifetime Mathews shooter, , this was a Mathews started thread,, hope it can stay that way,,,



Post #4 did not promote any bow company.  Post #5 and #6 asked which bows were smoother and I gave the answer in post #13.  It is possible that the individual that started the post might not have had the time to go and shoot very many bows this year.  If he bought a Mathews and then shot another bow and liked the other bow more than his Mathews, he would have been upset that he didn't shoot that one first.  I was just trying to help someone out.

To stay on topic, I killed over 50 with a Mathews Switchback.


----------



## Living Proof (Feb 3, 2013)

I haven't found a bow that I like more than my '06 SBXT. I would buy a new bow in a minute if I found one, but I haven't even shot a Mathews because I can't get past the waffle grid riser. I would like to shoot the newest Obsessions though.


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 3, 2013)

Living Proof said:


> I haven't found a bow that I like more than my '06 SBXT. I would buy a new bow in a minute if I found one, but I haven't even shot a Mathews because I can't get past the waffle grid riser. I would like to shoot the newest Obsessions though.



That was the last great bow from Mathews. Not saying that to be slamming on them, but the switchback is still one of the best ever. I do however, like the Chill. Not more than my DNA, but it's a very nice shooting bow. Haven't shot the new Obsession line, but if they are as nice as the last couple, they are great too.


----------



## msbowhnter (Feb 3, 2013)

Going back to archery talk now, can't stand all the obsession hype. If you like it fine stope trying to push it on everyone. Every thread I see about another bow, you get the obsessions sales team chiming in. It's getting old guys, let people like what they do and stop pushing your friends bow fown our throats.....rant over...


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Feb 3, 2013)

msbowhnter said:


> Going back to archery talk now, can't stand all the obsession hype. If you like it fine stope trying to push it on everyone. Every thread I see about another bow, you get the obsessions sales team chiming in. It's getting old guys, let people like what they do and stop pushing your friends bow fown our throats.....rant over...



You don't like people pushing a certain bow brand so you are going to ARCHERY TALK!!  That's the silliest thing I have ever heard. 

Just IMO, Mathews took several of the doodads that they had on the HeliM last year that was called by Matt McPhearson the most technologically advanced Mathews bow ever off. Made it slower and smoothed the draw out a little. Now it's the best bow on the market? Parker makes the Viking this year that will draw and shoot side by side every bit as smooth and accurate as the Creed but people will say its "behind" in technology. 

The Obsession Knightmare is truly a sweet shooter. I can say that having no connection to the company at all. 

I personally think threads like this are started to simply stir the pot, wether here or on AT. I say grow up guys.


----------



## DeepweR (Feb 3, 2013)

I'll agree with everyone,,, but I'll keep shootn' my PSE! I like it,


----------



## Kris87 (Feb 3, 2013)

msbowhnter said:


> Going back to archery talk now, can't stand all the obsession hype. If you like it fine stope trying to push it on everyone. Every thread I see about another bow, you get the obsessions sales team chiming in. It's getting old guys, let people like what they do and stop pushing your friends bow fown our throats.....rant over...



I will agree that I too, get tired of hearing the Obsession, Bipolar, bow hunters fatal obsession advertising.  Just my opinion, doesn't mean anything to anyone but me.


----------



## msbowhnter (Feb 3, 2013)

BIGRNYRS said:


> You don't like people pushing a certain bow brand so you are going to ARCHERY TALK!!  That's the silliest thing I have ever heard.
> 
> Just IMO, Mathews took several of the doodads that they had on the HeliM last year that was called by Matt McPhearson the most technologically advanced Mathews bow ever off. Made it slower and smoothed the draw out a little. Now it's the best bow on the market? Parker makes the Viking this year that will draw and shoot side by side every bit as smooth and accurate as the Creed but people will say its "behind" in technology.
> 
> ...





Your post and opinions I don't mind and appreciate, it's just some if these folks on here push their friends bow, no matter how it shoots or the cams are made or If it's actually a better product. I like opinions, I just don't like people pushing things because of their ties to another person.


----------



## DeepweR (Feb 3, 2013)

I'll worry about a "smooth" draw when I'm 65yrs old. I have shot alot of bows and never shot over 300fps until now. I have a 26in draw and PSE gets it done!


----------



## J Gilbert (Feb 3, 2013)

Gentlemen... I'll say one last piece of this and that'll be it for me on this subject.  I can promise you that no matter the brand or any affiliations, I currently shoot and will continue to shoot the bow that I feel fits my needs and wants best.  This is a serious pursuit for me and I refuse to use inferior equipment no matter what I'm hunting.

That said, I do have certain products that I do believe improve my chance of success, just as anyone else does.

As far as my comparison between the Bowtech Freedom cam and the newest Mathews bow, do a Google search and tell me what you see.  You'll see a very large idler wheel and a cam that does roll over slightly sooner, but both are oversize and generally lend to a smooth draw- similar to what is claimed from the Creed. The same thing can be said for the PSE Dream Season line.

As far as bows to shoot and compare, here is where I would start as far as lines of bows:

Obsession
G5 Prime
PSE
Strother

I truly believe that everyone choosing to part ways with their hard-earned money owes it to themselves to try anything and everything on the market, especially these days when there are no bad bows on the market today.  I also believe anyone that gets so set in their ways that they refuse to consider a brand outside what they currently own is short-siding themselves completely. Competition is good for the consumer, and the highest quality should win out for any market to move forward.


----------



## Kris87 (Feb 3, 2013)

You said it....clique'in ain't easy.


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 4, 2013)

msbowhnter said:


> Your post and opinions I don't mind and appreciate, it's just some if these folks on here push their friends bow, no matter how it shoots or the cams are made or If it's actually a better product. I like opinions, I just don't like people pushing things because of their ties to another person.



I suggest you shoot as many different bows as I have shot this year and then we both can make a fair assessment.  Nothing I have stated is false and if you do not like my opinion, I apologize for that.


----------



## Cool (Feb 4, 2013)

msbowhnter said:


> Going back to archery talk now, can't stand all the obsession hype. If you like it fine stope trying to push it on everyone. Every thread I see about another bow, you get the obsessions sales team chiming in. It's getting old guys, let people like what they do and stop pushing your friends bow fown our throats.....rant over...



Ga folks are gonna push Ga products...... Right? I see nothing wrong with it........ and hey....... they're great products. Little fish in a big sea need all the help they can get......... BTW shot my new Obsession yesterday for the first time........ the Addiction...... all I'm gonna say is shoot one....... anybody in the market for a used Destroyer.


----------



## Rip Steele (Feb 4, 2013)

Kris87 said:


> I will agree that I too, get tired of hearing the Obsession, Bipolar, bow hunters fatal obsession advertising.  Just my opinion, doesn't mean anything to anyone but me.



HOYT


----------



## 1bohunter (Feb 4, 2013)

Mathews  
Great shooting bows,,,, just my opinion, ,,,,


----------



## 1bohunter (Feb 4, 2013)

Bow Only said:


> I suggest you shoot as many different bows as I have shot this year and then we both can make a fair assessment.  Nothing I have stated is false and if you do not like my opinion, I apologize for that.



I hope one day I get to shoot alot of bows to, so I can let everybody know what the outcome was,,,, MY OPINION, ,, 
 I shoot a Mathews,,,, just saying


----------



## HortDawg (Feb 4, 2013)

In compairison aren't all the smoother shooting "faster" bows mentioned above, dual or binary cam systems and not single or "solocam"? Can mathews get any credit? So compare those to the monster line even alligood said it was smooth which means alot coming from a pse lifer.


----------



## Rip Steele (Feb 4, 2013)

HortDawg said:


> In compairison aren't all the smoother shooting "faster" bows mentioned above, dual or binary cam systems and not single or "solocam"? Can mathews get any credit? So compare those to the monster line even alligood said it was smooth which means alot coming from a pse lifer.



I never ever said that Mathews was a bad bow. They have there place (somewhere). All I said is that HOYT is better.


----------



## keowens31 (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm guessing here, but isnt the creed the one with the plastic limb pockets? Not sure. I picked one up in the bow shop this weekend, felt really nice and balanced, but had plastic limb pockets. Has any one heard any bad reviews about them. 
  As for the original post, yes Matthews makes some awesome bows. Not for everyone, but sounds like you found the one that fits you.


----------



## GTHunter007 (Feb 4, 2013)

Been using my Switchback for 8 years.  Until it breaks, I will add a new string every other season and stay with it.  I promise you none of my deer are any less dead than those shot with a newer line of bows.  My bows are like my rifles...I buy one for a purpose that fits my needs and use it forever or until something disastrous happens to it.  I have never understood the mentality behind buying a new bow simply because the new line of technology came out.  

DO you scratch your 30-06 because a new round came out that was faster and more deadly?


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 4, 2013)

HortDawg said:


> In compairison aren't all the smoother shooting "faster" bows mentioned above, dual or binary cam systems and not single or "solocam"? Can mathews get any credit? So compare those to the monster line even alligood said it was smooth which means alot coming from a pse lifer.



The Chill is a whole nother animal from the MR6 and MR7.....


----------



## Kris87 (Feb 4, 2013)

GTHunter007 said:


> I have never understood the mentality behind buying a new bow simply because the new line of technology came out.
> 
> DO you scratch your 30-06 because a new round came out that was faster and more deadly?



Everyone has different principles, which is great.  I say if something better comes along, improves my ability, increases my success, and I can buy it, I will.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Feb 5, 2013)

alligood729 said:


> The Chill is a whole nother animal from the MR6 and MR7.....




Absolutely!

And for one person or 10 people to say this bow draws better or smoother than this one, its not taken to law. Because not everyone likes the draw cycle of a bow the same way. Some like valleys. Some like the cams to roll right over to the back wall. I dont care what brand you shoot as long as it fits you.

Wish more people on here would allow people to enjoy their own opinions and try to refrain from imposing theirs on others. I've shot em all and I shoot what I shoot. You might beat me one week in 3D and you might kill more or bigger game than me in hunting season. But I can promise you it aint necessarily cause of the brand your in bed with.


----------



## watermedic (Feb 5, 2013)

Just make sure you shoot different bows at equal poundage.

The Creed was not smooth to me at all at 70 lbs. Horrible hump at the end.

The Chill is really smooth. Not too fast but a step in the right direction for Mathews.

Make sure that you shoot the DNA along side for comparison.

Add the Hoyt Spider, and pick a few others.

Let us know your choice.


----------



## Mountainbuck (Feb 6, 2013)

My choice was the creed no doubt!


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Feb 6, 2013)

The man said its the best bow out there so why would you doubt his expertise...............after all he has a rifle kill for a avatar


----------



## Mountainbuck (Feb 7, 2013)

Wasnt claiming to have any expertise  and that  avatar picture has  a lot of personal meaning to me there mr purple float.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Feb 7, 2013)

Mountainbuck said:


> Wasnt claiming to have any expertise  and that  avatar picture has  a lot of personal meaning to me there mr purple float.



Thats a pink float!


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Feb 7, 2013)

Having owned about every Mathews made i hate to say it 
But they are going in the wrong direction.
Every year its the same old story THE MOST EFFICIENT SMOOTHEST SINGLE CAM EVER MADE.

- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - .  don't take it wrong they are a quality bow co. But there are better bows out there hands down from single cams to binary. At one point they where the bow to have it was a statement to have a Mathews not any more though. I have a trash can that says mathews its the best most efficient can there is no other will hold trash like it only 599.00 lol


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm not sure if I am even allowed to say this but, I was in a dealer of mine today and I saw a new carbon element G3 in snow realtree. It might be the sexiest bow I have seen since EVER!


----------



## DownSouthGeorgiaBoy (Feb 8, 2013)

I think alot of people get used to hearing these big , expensive brand names that do make quality bows and forget about the other brands that are just as good. I dont think anyone mentioned Bear,martin or browning or the other mid priced companies. I used to think i had to have big named, fastest bow on the market. Shooting a bowtech destroyer i went to a friends house and his son was shooting a bear encounter. I asked him to hand it to me a min.Felt like a toy! 30.5 ata with 4 pound weight . So i put an arrow in and drew back and i swore the arrow was goning to hit the ground way before 20 yards. Too smooth and easy to draw, but wwwwooowww the arrow hit the 20 yard target like a rocket with no recoil or hand vibration and my mouth dropped. I now own a bear and someone is now the owner of the bowtech. Just saying try all brands before making decisions.


----------



## GaHitman (Feb 8, 2013)

To each their own!! But for me, i can't see buying a bow from a company that might not be here in a few years. One thing about mathews, their not going anywhere, everyone on this board knows this and they make a top notch product. It may or may not be the best (your opinion) but you got stability,great resale/trade value and mathews dealers on every corner. 
So...........what's not to like about mathews??


----------



## 100hunter (Feb 8, 2013)

GaHitman said:


> To each their own!! But for me, i can't see buying a bow from a company that might not be here in a few years. One thing about mathews, their not going anywhere, everyone on this board knows this and they make a top notch product. It may or may not be the best (your opinion) but you got stability,great resale/trade value and mathews dealers on every corner.
> So...........what's not to like about mathews??



Whats not to like?  I had a limb crack at full draw, thats what's not to like.  I own a Switchback XT, Hoyt Turbohawk, and a Bear Attack.  I hunt with and will always own the Attack.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Feb 8, 2013)

I had rather have a mathews with a cracked limb. lol


----------



## Monster02 (Feb 8, 2013)

Nothing smooth about the creed at 70lbs! And I'm not gonna back down the poundage to make it smooth! The chill is great bow from top to bottom!! The helim is a beast of a bow! Hands down the best bow they came out with in a while!


----------



## BMCS (Feb 8, 2013)

*Monster Chill*

I only wanted to say that I purchased my new Mathews Monster Chill today and I absolutely love it.   This bow is smoother then my Monster 7 and somehow faster.  My Chill is very quiet and dead in the hand with no added stabilizer or limb savers. 

I shot both of my bows through the same Chrono. 

Monster 7 has a IBO of 343, mine was set at 26" Draw, 70#, 354 GR arrow. The average after six arrows 291 fps.  

The Monster chill has a IBO of 333, mine was set at 26.5' Draw, 70#, 354 GR arrow (same arrow)   The average after six arrows was 297.  

Now I really dont care what anyone shoots.  I figure you have your reasons.  Maybe the bow draws smooth or has a solid back wall, maybe the bow holds well,  or it shoots great, could it be super fast or super quiet,  sometimes its what you can afford.  Just as long as your shooting and enjoying yourself.  Thats all that really matters. 

Good luck with what ever bow you decide to purchase.  I know you will make a wise decision


----------



## hancock husler (Feb 9, 2013)

Umm no, its not


----------



## Alan in GA (Feb 9, 2013)

*nice bows out there.....*

I enjoy archery deer hunting so much.....it makes me wonder why so much arguing goes on about the best bow. I also wonder how many offer opinions of their bow over others when they haven't shot the 'others'.
Some of us need to go out to the back yard and fling some arrows.....might be missing out on something...it's the shooting, prepping the bow equipment for THE HUNT that I enjoy. 
I'd say the only good argument that holds water might be the 'old bow' vs 'new bow' comparison.
If you are shooting a bow over 10 years old you might want to go try a new MathewsPSEHoytBearObssesionBowTech device...! They've come a long way!
I've got a PSE and a HOYT, and a Mathews if you count the Mini Genesis I bought my grandson, hanging from the garage ceiling. 
Although I dropped my Field Staff position from PSE,....PSE is still my favorite bow. Love the Hoyt and enjoyed shooting several deer last season and this season with it.
Best bows??? I couldn't decide and perfer not to. 
I'll sure enjoy shooting whatever I can afford to..and occasionally I have to sell one or two to buy the next 'try bow'.
Loving every minute of it all. 
Relived my last hunt last nite as I cut up/packaged the doe shot the last day of Cobb's season. I sure am thankful I can bow hunt for such a Loooooong season.
Best bow? Come on man...let's argue about something that matters!


----------



## ga boy bowhunter2 (Feb 13, 2013)

ive shot dartons for years ! but my bow shop has stop carrying them! I'm buying a new bow this year thinking of a monster because I shoot such a short draw!


----------



## cellefsen1 (Feb 13, 2013)

Heck guys I can kill
A deer with them all.sound like a bunch of women in here


----------



## Kris87 (Feb 13, 2013)

cellefsen1 said:


> Heck guys I can kill
> A deer with them all.sound like a bunch of women in here



Mail me some of your awesomeness.  I will pm you my address.


----------



## cellefsen1 (Feb 13, 2013)

U pay the shipping please


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Feb 19, 2013)

I think all the major bow companys, make good bows, the same with trucks,ford and chevy make good trucks.they all will get the job done, thats my opinion


----------



## cellefsen1 (Feb 19, 2013)

Ur spot on.most people are brand loyal ( me included) and
Sometimes clouds there thinking


----------



## Whitetailfreak23 (Feb 22, 2013)

Shoot the Mathews chill its bad solid back wall


----------



## majorbanjo (Feb 22, 2013)

I've got a mathews chill and a bowtech insanity cpx......I'm probably selling the chill....I just don't shoot it enough........There is nothing I don't like about the bowtech........your mileage may vary..


----------



## tnbrute (Feb 22, 2013)

Matthews makes a very good bow, I think I've shot them all. But I will stay with my Bowtech Insanity one more year.


----------



## meandmydog (Feb 22, 2013)

They still try to catch us.   Mathews z7extreme


----------



## t8ter (Mar 4, 2013)

T8 b wanting him a 60lb Creed!


----------



## buck chooter (Mar 10, 2013)

bearcat Z7 said:


> i afraid to shoot one of the new ones i thought my z7 was as sweet as they get but im sure they have made the new ones better



shot all the new ones the other day, im sticking with my z7.


----------



## whchunter (Mar 12, 2013)

*Good Post*



Alan in GA said:


> I enjoy archery deer hunting so much.....it makes me wonder why so much arguing goes on about the best bow. I also wonder how many offer opinions of their bow over others when they haven't shot the 'others'.
> Some of us need to go out to the back yard and fling some arrows.....might be missing out on something...it's the shooting, prepping the bow equipment for THE HUNT that I enjoy.
> I'd say the only good argument that holds water might be the 'old bow' vs 'new bow' comparison.
> If you are shooting a bow over 10 years old you might want to go try a new MathewsPSEHoytBearObssesionBowTech device...! They've come a long way!
> ...



Good Post Alan .... was thinking the same thing and also wondering what some of the guys who never shot anything but a long bow or recurve would think about people arguing about a few degrees of smoothness or a extra 2 fps.  

On a different note I just can't get over the prices they charge for these new bows. IMO they aren't justified. Again what would the old timers think if back then someone told them "one day hunters will pay thousands of dollars to bow hunt".  I'd love to see what a manufacturer would do if nobody bought their bows and said "it just ain't worth the money". 
Cost .... where does it stop?


----------



## Alan in GA (Mar 12, 2013)

*used bows....*

used bows are great deals IF they haven't been abused. I bought my Hoyt CRX32 for $525 just over a year ago, shot a few deer with it and 'protected' it from dings and dents because I hunt easy access spots.
I just sold it last week for $400 shipped and it did not have a scratch on it!
Slightly used one and two, even three year old bows are a bargain and for the prices they run, one should be able to afford a new string/cable set, too.


----------



## Lurch2824 (Mar 13, 2013)

Alan in GA said:


> used bows are great deals IF they haven't been abused. I bought my Hoyt CRX32 for $525 just over a year ago, shot a few deer with it and 'protected' it from dings and dents because I hunt easy access spots.
> I just sold it last week for $400 shipped and it did not have a scratch on it!
> Slightly used one and two, even three year old bows are a bargain and for the prices they run, one should be able to afford a new string/cable set, too.



Isn't that the truth. Bought a new but 2011 Maxxis 35 end of last year for a steal, $450, found a guy on AT that was doing RKT cam swaps in the Alphamaxs, Maxxis, and CRXs and sent him my bow to do. So I'm getting vector turbo speeds out of a 7" brace height bow. Super smooth draw, quiet and rock solid wall. I've had Mathews before, Pearson, Bear, Hoyt, PSE, so I'm not brand loyal to any company. I shoot what I like at the time. But my franken Hoyt I may not get rid of.


----------



## Kimber (Mar 15, 2013)

No better bow than the Hoyt...Move over Mathews ...Hoyt has taken over!


----------



## oops1 (Mar 15, 2013)

1bohunter said:


> This is a open forum, so anyone can chime in,, I get that,, but what I don't get is so many try to discredit Mathews bows and promote other bows on a thread that he was simply stating he like's Mathews bows and they were smooth, , I am a lifetime Mathews shooter, , this was a Mathews started thread,, hope it can stay that way,,,



There are two non gimmicks in the huntin industry IN MY EXPERIENCE ... Those two are Mathews bows and Summit deer stands.


----------



## SWWTV (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol


----------



## buck chooter (Mar 16, 2013)

Kimber said:


> No better bow than the Hoyt...Move over Mathews ...Hoyt has taken over!



ive owned a bunch of bows over the years, and the 2 hoyts ive had were the ones i got rid of the quickest. 

i keep going back to mathews. for me there is just something about the original z7 that i cant seem to get over.


----------



## CORNFED500 (Mar 29, 2013)

*Creed*

Well just pulled the trigger on creed I personally am impressed trading from a helium which I was never crazy 
About the way it shot so glad to get out of the helium but it was a killer hope the creed follows in deer killing


----------



## J Gilbert (Mar 30, 2013)

CORNFED500 said:
			
		

> Well just pulled the trigger on creed I personally am impressed trading from a helium which I was never crazy
> About the way it shot so glad to get out of the helium but it was a killer hope the creed follows in deer killing



Why buy a bow that doesn't shoot well in the first place?



_Posted  from  Gon.com App  for  Android_


----------



## CORNFED500 (Mar 30, 2013)

```

```


Well that is a thought, the more I shot the more uncomfortable I was, not my intention to spend money
Bad it is hard to walk into a shop an shoot a bow at20 yards indoors 30 times or so and know if you like it, i love everyone's thought About pulling a bow back and saying good or bad things I don't own a bow shop or work at one so I shoot bows and try to get a good feel?? Good thought on why buy a bow that u don't like i guess like buying a new truck and after trading u find things u really don't like as much as u thought which applies in a lot of things in life bows trucks boat on and on


----------

